# Goldfish



## vinimack720 (Apr 20, 2006)

i have a 75 gal tank that is very lightly stocked with 3 small goldfish because i dont have the money right now to buy any tropical fish and i dont want to buy any more goldfish because im going to go tropical. I was wondering if goldfish are notorious plant eaters. I am going to put plants in my tank and was wondering if the goldfish will eat them all, i have some aponogeton growing but the goldifsh kept nipping at the stems so i put a net around the bulbs. Will the goldfish have to go before i add more plants or take the net off the aponogeton?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you going to leave the goldfish in this tank once you change it to tropical? That would not be a good idea. But that is not your question (sorry)
I have a 29 gal with goldfish and here is a list of plants I found safe with goldfish.

Java fern
aponts (they will nibble on the leaves but those plants grow fast enough so it can handle a little goldfish abuse)
Walmart bulb lilies
Lucky bamboo
valisneria
most sword plants
nana barterii
onion plants
lucens

I toss some duckweed in my goldfish tank every few days. I grow this stuff in a few of my other tanks and the goldfish and my minnows go absolutely nuts over the duckweed. I also feed my goldfish lots of veggies, i.e. zucchini, cucumbers, peas and green beans. That keeps them happy and their need for greens in check.


----------

